# Mac Core Fonts Update: Aug 14



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

You can get the newest Apple Macintosh versions of Times New Roman (2.91) and Arial (2.90) This update includes a fix for a problem that prevented certain characters from being printed on PostScript level 3 printers.

System Requirements

Word 2001, Mac OS 8.5 to 9.x

Operating System - Macintosh OS

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=41772&area=search&ordinal=1

Regards

eddie


----------

